# 100x better than the stock miter gauge



## richgreer

I have this miter gauge and I am very happy with it. It is "dead on accurate". If I have a complaint it is that it's a little heavy.


----------



## bluesmarky

Got one of these too & love it! Good enough for Norm, good enough for me.


----------



## bigike

i found it for $120 on amazon that's not a bad price. I'll have mine in a few weeks. thanks for the review.


----------



## ChunkyC

I got one last year. Best money I've spent in a very long time. My stop has play in it too. Mine moves as you tighten it up. I have to hold the stock against the stop very tightly as I tighten up the stop.

As for the angle drifting when tightening it up. This should not happen. Email Osborn, I'm sure they will might it right by you.

My complaint is with the extendable arm. I have to loosen both screws because the screw closest to the blade just catches the end of the rod. Does yours do this? Oh and that clamping a sacrificial fence to it is next to impossible.


----------



## lilredweldingrod

Yep, Norm said he liked it so I bought mine from him. No disappointments here.

And Yes Deke, you can have one too. You will be very happy I assure you.

Just keep the pivot screw tight. Right David? lol


----------



## Vrtigo1

Chunky, yes mine does the same thing regarding the extendable arm. You could probably leave the knob closest to the blade a bit loose, but you'd want to check that it doesn't get too lose from the vibration from the saw running.


----------



## MattinCincy

I've had an Incra Miter 2000 for many years (the one that only adjusts over a 55 degree range) and have used it extensively for many things that require absolute accuracy. I recently bought the EB3 after reading many opinions here on LJ's about how good it was because I wanted to be able to easily cut angles over +/- 45 degrees, which isn't easy with my Miter 2000 (you have to basically disassemble the whole thing to convert it to work in the other miter slot on your saw, and then, because of a design flaw, you lose calibration when switching back). After setting up the EB3, I have to agree with Vrtigo - the spring loaded button doesn't inspire confidence when setting preset angles, as the whole mechanism feels a bit "mushy" when tightening the locking screw. So I ran a few repeatability tests with a dial indicator to see how repeatable the presets were, and then did the same thing with my Miter 2000. Suprisingly, I was able to get the EB3 to repeat to within .003" - .004" when taking readings near the far end of the fence, but it took some concentration to use the same technique every time for holding the button down and tightening the screw. My Miter 2000, on the other hand, repeated within +/- .001 every time, without a fuss.

I have since boxed up my EB3 and it is sitting on the shelf waiting for me to make a decision about what to do with it. For many people, it works great, but I am a stickler for accuracy and prefer the Incra products. I'm probably going to look at a Miter1000 or Miter 3000.


----------



## WoodyG

I have this same unit for about 2 yrs…I have had to adjust it one time….and it is easy to adjust and seems to stay but now my depress button is giving some kind of problem….sticking it is and lubrication hasn't helped but it is still as accurate as it was when new. Yes, I would reccomend it but the extension arm is about useless and the bottom of the unit needs a good slick strip.


----------



## Lenny

Thanks for the post *Vrtigo*. Add me among the list of satisfied EB3 owners. Like *bluesmarky* for me it was a "good enough for Norm, good enough for me" proposition. My only issue was the abrasive tended to shed for awhile when I first got it. This left grit on my table saw (TS) that got dragged when I pushed the miter gauge. Since it was also a new TS I am not ashamed to say I shed a few tears at the scratches left behind. Another reviewer recommended hitting the abrasive with several swipes of your sanding belt eraser to loosen and remove the looser grit. *WoodyG* my gauge came with slick strip tape with an adhesive backing for mounting to the underside of the fence. If yours didn't you might want to contact Osborne and tell them. They might send some to you. The owner (David, I think) used to be a LJ with a name of *miterguy* if I remember correctly. I don't know if he still is. Again, nice review *Vrtigo* and good luck with your EB3.


----------



## RUINTUIT

I have the Incra 1000SE because it matches the color of my Incra TSLS-32 Fence and rails. Seriously, I always hear good things about the Osborne, but after reading these comments about fiddling with this and fiddling with that, I'll stick with my Incra which has more than enough capacity and can be used in either slot. I also use it alot with the Incra EZ-slider. The Incra Gold is as good as Gold for me, but I'm glad to hear you like what you have as well. IF it works, don't fix it.


----------



## Lenny

FYI, the Osborne can also be used in either slot. You have to undo some hardware and swing the arm around but it is made to go in either slot.


----------



## roundguy

Had one for a few years now. Love it !


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Just FYI,
Two points of interest:

1- The abrasive tape problem can be solved by using a different type of grip tape. 
3M and others make a rubberized grip tape for use in showers etc, that does not have any abrasive material attached, instead it is a rubbery texture built into the tape material itself. Nothing to flake off, nothing to scratch table tops or material. I've had good luck using this as a less aggressive grip tape on pistol grips. Some of the pricey after market manufacturers of stick on grip enhancers for pistols are using the same thing, just die cutting it and charging 8X as much.

2- I just bought an Osborne from the Manufacturers website, and it's on sale as of now ( August 24 2012) for just $109.00 with FREE Shipping. I've never even seen a used one go for that price.

http://www.osbornemfg.com/

P.S. I posted this info here as it was the latest of the reviews.


----------



## lepelerin

That was my Xmas gift last year. Phenomenal miter guide upgrade from the one that came with my Ridgid 4512. I love it. Would highly recommend it for the price and accuracy.


----------



## fzxtchr

I recently purchased the Osborne gauge and have been quite happy with it. Whether I am using it on a Ridgid 2424 or on my portable Dewalt 744, I have been getting very accurate, clean cuts. As an example, I was cutting the end of a 1.25×1 inch board to a 29 degree angle and, once I added an auxiliary fence to the miter gauge, I had not troubles at all. I had no problems in clamping the fence to the gauge.

The cut:









The fence (Unfortunately, I have the saw packed away right now and don't have a picture of it clamped to the gauge.)


----------

